# His Dark Materials - TV Series



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2018)

BBC Commission. Reportedly the highest budget UK drama ever. Filming in Wales this year, with release in 2019 most likely.

Director Tom Hooper (King's Speech)

Cast so far:

Dafne Keen (the daughter in Logan) as Lyra
James McAvoy (doctor in Last King of Scotland) as Asriel
Clarke Peters (Lester Freamon in the Wire) as Master of Jordan College
Lin Manuel Miranda (Hamilton) as Lee Scoresby

EDIT: Season 1 will be Northern Lights in 8x 1hr episodes


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 8, 2018)

I've been waiting for this. Let's hope they don't swerve the anticlericalism of the books like the film version did.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 8, 2018)

OMG


----------



## Cloo (Jun 8, 2018)

Should work better as a series, I reckon.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 27, 2019)

Oh, yes


----------



## Crispy (Jul 19, 2019)

More trailing


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 19, 2019)

Casting all looks great. This always needed a/several series rather than film/s. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 19, 2019)

Crispy said:


> More trailing



Must remember to show my daughter this. She will be pleased.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 19, 2019)

I CAN'T FUCKING WAIT

It looks so good. I wasn't sure about Lin-Manuel as Lee Scorseby but I'm warming to it.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 19, 2019)

Isn't Lyra'a mum meant to be blond?
And the monkey too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 19, 2019)

lets hope it does the books justice


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 19, 2019)

Maybe this is the one to put my faith back in epic TV adaptations. After the shambles of the last two seasons of Game of Thrones.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh my goodness it looks so good! I am really excited!
That last trailer made me cry a bit as I remembered how I felt when I was reading it  

So is it going out on the BBC then?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 19, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Oh my goodness it looks so good! I am really excited!
> That last trailer made me cry a bit as I remembered how I felt when I was reading it
> 
> So is it going out on the BBC then?



When is His Dark Materials on TV? Everything you need to know about the BBC's Philip Pullman drama

_'no air date has been officially announced.' _


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2019)

Just saw the trailer on BBC1 for it coming soon YAY!!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2019)

3 November 2019


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 23, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> 3 November 2019


Oooh!


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 23, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> 3 November 2019



Niiice. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 23, 2019)

YESYESYES and a new book next month as well


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 23, 2019)

Gromit said:


> Isn't Lyra'a mum meant to be blond?
> And the monkey too.



Not in the books no. Although after the movie version with Nicole Kidman as Mrs Coulter Pullman stated that he got it wrong in the books and she should have been blonde all along.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 5, 2019)

Last trailer I think


----------



## Saffy (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm really excited about this!


----------



## kebabking (Oct 5, 2019)

They've been filming in the Forest of Dean and at Usk in Monmouthshire in the last week or so.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 6, 2019)

Adam Buxton interview with Pullman. I think he's a pretty decent bloke- politically sound but isn't a nob about it

EP-102. PHILIP PULLMAN


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2019)

Saw this outside the station yesterday and got over excited


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 26, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> 3 November 2019


8pm BBC One.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 26, 2019)

Will be watching. I only read the trilogy once but it was brilliant. Made me cry; not just the end but the but where Iorek devotes himself to Lyra - so beautifully written.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2019)

This Sunday!

Some reviews are out: His Dark Materials: Season 1
Very positive so far.


----------



## MsHopper (Oct 30, 2019)

Really looking forward to this. Good cast and good reviews


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 30, 2019)

looking forward to this as well 


and now  because i've just noticed the 2nd book of dust was released on the third of this month


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 30, 2019)

Bloody working on Sunday


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

*klaxon* it's today *klaxon*


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2019)

Omg omg omg


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2019)

the secret Commonwealth was 20 bucks


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 3, 2019)

*

15 Minutes people
This is not a drill*​


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2019)

please be good please be good


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> please be good please be good


Don't!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

Early reports are it is good.

Hope they do the books 2 and 3. They get quite nutty and literally out of this world


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 3, 2019)

just hope they don't amend the story to much to appeal to the yanks

they removed the idea of them boning in the 3rd book to make it more palatable for US readers


----------



## kebabking (Nov 3, 2019)

Impressive. Most impressive....


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2019)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 3, 2019)

Arrh have to do catch up


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

From reading Twitter it seems Book Wankers, like me, have enjoyed it.
Everyone else seems..


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2019)

Not bad! Way better than the Golden Compass of course. The CGI is leagues ahead.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 3, 2019)

Yep that's me! I'm going to watch it because people like it so much but at this stage, no idea what's going on


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2019)

Yep, that's Sunday night telly sorted for a while.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

His Dark Materials review – a riveting realisation of Philip Pullman's magic


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

Roger: she's special
Asriel: everyone's special
Rebelda: *sob* 

The casting is great, I can't wait to see more of the gyptians. Aesthetically spot on for me so far.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Roger: she's special
> Asriel: everyone's special
> Rebelda: *sob*
> 
> The casting is great, I can't wait to see more of the gyptians. Aesthetically spot on for me so far.



I'm already on the gyptians side, despite not having a clue what's going on.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm already on the gyptians side, despite not having a clue what's going on.


Read the books read the books! Do it now


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Read the books read the books! Do it now


They are on the shelf behind me, but I haven't read a novel in years.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> They are on the shelf behind me, but I haven't read a novel in years.


DO IT NOW 

Ignore me. I've loved these books for over two decades. I'm a bit overcome


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 3, 2019)

That was great!


----------



## FiFi (Nov 3, 2019)

It all looked very pretty, and well made. I’m hoping it doesn’t tone down the anti-clericalism that’s implied in the books.


----------



## belboid (Nov 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Not bad! Way better than the Golden Compass of course. The CGI is leagues ahead.


Same people did the cgi in both! I suppose both it and they have generally got better since


----------



## colacubes (Nov 3, 2019)

Massive  from me. All spot on so far.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2019)

Personally thought it was a bit slow and didn't enjoy the "everyone's special" scene. Bit overtop in my eyes.

But.... I know I will love it and it was still good. It looks great and acting is good. I have found the first book a bit boring when I've tried to re-read the series so that's probably why I wasn't too bothered tonight.

First episode just setting the scene. I did also think the preview for the next episode went on. Might as well have shown us the whole episode.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Roger: she's special
> Asriel: everyone's special
> Rebelda: *sob*
> 
> The casting is great, I can't wait to see more of the gyptians. Aesthetically spot on for me so far.



All this! 
Oh my, this is going to be rather wonderful!
I'm so fucking emotional


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

FiFi said:


> It all looked very pretty, and well made. I’m hoping it doesn’t tone down the anti-clericalism that’s implied in the books.


I don't get the feeling it will, but we'll see


----------



## sunnysidedown (Nov 3, 2019)

there's nothing worse than a good story getting BBC'd. Awful.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda (coz I think you've read them) I just got the 1st Book of Dust on my Kindle, do you think I can need to read La Bella Sauvage first or does it not matter?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Rebelda (coz I think you've read them) I just got the 1st Book of Dust on my Kindle, do you think I can need to read La Bella Sauvage first or does it not matter?


you should read Northern Lights and the rest of the trilogy first really. even though La Belle Sauvage is set before the events in the trilogy


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> All this!
> Oh my, this is going to be rather wonderful!
> I'm so fucking emotional


I'm so glad it's not just me <3  I keep welling up. 

I'd like a bit more from the daemons. Not enough of Pan nagging Lyra. Stelmaria (Asriel's daemon) is _perfect_.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> you should read Northern Lights and the rest of the trilogy first really. even though La Belle Sauvage is set before the events in the trilogy



This.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> you should read Northern Lights and the rest of the trilogy first really. even though La Belle Sauvage is set before the events in the trilogy


Oh I've read the original trilogy


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Rebelda (coz I think you've read them) I just got the 1st Book of Dust on my Kindle, do you think I can need to read La Bella Sauvage first or does it not matter?


You need to read La Belle Sauvage before The Secret Commonwealth or it genuinely won't make any sense.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 3, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> didn't enjoy the "everyone's special" scene.


At the risk of upsetting Rebelda, isn't there a very similar exchange in "The Incredibles"?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Oh I've read the original trilogy


what do you mean by the first book of dust then?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> You need to read La Belle Sauvage before The Secret Commonwealth or it genuinely won't make any sense.


So, I've read the original trilogy, now I need to do La Belle Sauvage then The Secret Commonwealth then The Book of Dust?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean by the first book of dust then?


The second trilogy is called The Book of Dust. Like the first lot is called His Dark Materials but each individual book has its own name. Kitty knows what she's talking about


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> what do you mean by the first book of dust then?


That's what his most recent books are called isn't it?
I think I'm a bit confused, the books of dust are La Belle Sauvage etc


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> So, I've read the original trilogy, now I need to do La Belle Sauvage then The Secret Commonwealth then The Book of Dust?


The third one isn't out yet but yeah


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> The third one isn't it yet but yeah


Cool ok


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> At the risk of upsetting Rebelda, isn't there a very similar exchange in "The Incredibles"?


Oh that bit isn't canon at all so I couldn't give a monkey's


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> At the risk of upsetting Rebelda, isn't there a very similar exchange in "The Incredibles"?



Well remembered.



Not quite the same though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Read the books read the books! Do it now


I've read them but I'm gonna read em again!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Cool ok


It's really good btw. Bit more grown up but still fits the first trilogy. The audio books are excellent too.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2019)

Did anyone watch the programme afterwards on BBC 4 about Philip Pullmans influences, inspiration and early life? 
I enjoyed it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> It's really good btw. Bit more grown up but still fits the first trilogy. The audio books are excellent too.



I was thinking today I might try the audio books of the first three. Think Pullman reads them?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Did anyone watch the programme afterwards on BBC 4 about Philip Pullmans influences, inspiration and early life?
> I enjoyed it.


The Imagine programme? I'm watching it now


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> I was thinking today I might try the audio books of the first three. Think Pullman reads them?


Yes, Pullman reads along with a cast for dialogue. They're okay. I don't generally like cast style audiobooks but being a slightly *ahem* INSANE DEVOTED FANGIRL  I give them a pass. Pullman's voice is lovely. 

The second trilogy is read by Michael Sheen and is perfect imo.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 3, 2019)

Where are the audio books from? I need them in my life. 
I remember staying up till 3am sobbing my heart out when I read The Amber Spyglass. The next day I felt bereft.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Where are the audio books from? I need them in my life.
> I remember staying up till 3am sobbing my heart out when I read The Amber Spyglass. The next day I felt bereft.


There is a real and visceral sense of bereavement when you finish a book (especially a series of books) you love aye?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 3, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Where are the audio books from? I need them in my life.
> I remember staying up till 3am sobbing my heart out when I read The Amber Spyglass. The next day I felt bereft.


Audible. Probably elsewhere but that's what I use. 

I can't talk about The Amber Spyglass without crying to this day  I remember being on holiday once and a family friend came downstairs from putting his lad to bed in floods of tears. Everyone was going 'wtf??!!' and he managed to choke out that he'd been reading TAS out loud as a bedtime story. They all looked a bit nonplussed, I gave him a hug and poured him a drink. Fuck, imagine reading it out loud


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2019)

kittyP said:


> There is a real and visceral sense of bereavement when you finish a book (especially a series of books) you love aye?



Definitely true for me.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2019)

Saffy said:


> Where are the audio books from? I need them in my life.
> I remember staying up till 3am sobbing my heart out when I read The Amber Spyglass. The next day I felt bereft.


Yeah I cried after reading 'His dark Materials'
Because I didn't want ito to end.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 3, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> did also think the preview for the next episode went on. Might as well have shown us the whole episode.



Yeah i thought the same about the preview. The beeb are obviously trying to keep the non-book readers like me interested  They must be terrified of it being a flop after the money they spent. The announcer saying "you are going to obessed by this!"  before it started.

Anyway i'm not totally convinced about it yet but i thought it was ok and i could just about follow the plot (never read books or seen the film) so i will keep watching it for now.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

Just finished the episode of Imagine about Phillip Pullman and him talking about the end of The Amber Spyglass and how he likes to think about what death is like has completely dissolved me into tears again.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 3, 2019)

sunnysidedown said:


> there's nothing worse than a good story getting BBC'd. Awful.



Not worth watching, then?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> Not worth watching, then?


It seems everyone else is posting here is not of the same mind as sunnysidedown.


----------



## Pesty (Nov 4, 2019)

Far too much intrusive, emotive music. As per the worst of Doctor Who...

But liked the Diesel Punk feel of the airships etc


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 4, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Just finished the episode of Imagine about Phillip Pullman and him talking about the end of The Amber Spyglass and how he likes to think about what death is like has completely dissolved me into tears again.


Oh dear. I'm saving it for tomorrow, meant to say before kalidarkone


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 4, 2019)

kittyP said:


> It seems everyone else is posting here is not of the same mind as sunnysidedown.



Tbh, even if it was shit, I'd still be looking to see it. Loved the original books and went to see the film, knowing it wasn't all that


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2019)

I liked it. Different. Odd and intriguing'

The Guardian loved it:
His Dark Materials review – a riveting realisation of Philip Pullman's magic


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2019)

Will watching this make sense if I haven’t read the books (that have been on my to read pile for ages )?


----------



## moochedit (Nov 4, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Will watching this make sense if I haven’t read the books (that have been on my to read pile for ages )?



I've never read the books (or seen the film) and i could just about follow it. I had read a few news articles about it which may have helped though.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 4, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> I did also think the preview for the next episode went on. Might as well have shown us the whole episode.


The preview was for the rest of the “season” rather than just the next episode, as far as I could tell. They’re only doing the first book in the first season of 8 episodes, with each book getting 8 episodes. 

I enjoyed it, seemed quite close to the book with a few things compressed and simplified, which I sort of expected. 

I can recommend the audio books, at least the unabridged ones I have on CD. Long but well done and interesting to hear it in Pullman’s voice.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Roger: she's special
> Asriel: everyone's special
> Rebelda: *sob*
> 
> The casting is great, I can't wait to see more of the gyptians. Aesthetically spot on for me so far.


Yep, 100% agree.



Rebelda said:


> DO IT NOW
> 
> Ignore me. I've loved these books for over two decades. I'm a bit overcome


Massive fangirl here too 



kalidarkone said:


> Did anyone watch the programme afterwards on BBC 4 about Philip Pullmans influences, inspiration and early life?
> I enjoyed it.


No I didn't even know about it! Yay - will watch that tonight then!



Saffy said:


> Where are the audio books from? I need them in my life.
> I remember staying up till 3am sobbing my heart out when I read The Amber Spyglass. The next day I felt bereft.


Same here. I sobbed my fucking heart out at the end, was inconsolable!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 4, 2019)

I've got the audio book, I'm listening to it while I bake.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh sojourner, I might have to clutch you to my bosom


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2019)

Saffy said:


> I've got the audio book, I'm listening to it while I bake.


There'll be tears in the pastry!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Oh sojourner, I might have to clutch you to my bosom


  

My lass got the books when she was about 12 I remember, and one day, I'd run out of stuff to read so borrowed the first one, thinking 'kid lit, but it'll pass the time'. Fucking hell. I read it in one sitting, then immediately rushed to her room to demand the next one  Absolutely hooked.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 4, 2019)

Anybody? No? *Dust* | Little Britain


----------



## Supine (Nov 4, 2019)

Didn’t really get the show but now *really* want to read the books


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2019)

Supine said:


> Didn’t really get the show but now *really* want to read the books


I’m sure you will understand much more by the next episode or two at the most.

it’s a credit to the quality of the first episode that people who haven’t read the books and understandably unclear about many things happening did still enjoy it


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 4, 2019)

T & P said:


> I’m sure you will understand much more by the next episode or two at the most.
> 
> it’s a credit to the quality of the first episode that people who haven’t read the books and understandably unclear about many things happening did still enjoy it


I'm very much this, but I did watch the previous telly thing - was it the Golden Compass?  Where the badies nearly won, but the witches rode in and saved the day?  I like witches riding in and saving the day.  Or was that something completely different?	I may just be a fan of witches, and pissed again.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 4, 2019)

I enjoyed the books but this is too like Dr Who production wise. I guess just a house style, I might get into it next episode


----------



## T & P (Nov 4, 2019)

I don’t see that many similarities with Dr Who myself... both the CGI aspect and the look of the sets & costumes are much more polished off here IMO, and the HBO influence seems far more evident to me. 

Dr Who is a national treasure but still retains a  pedestrian made-for-TV feel-which is fine of course. This is not as high production value as the likes of GoT of course, but it’s still far more cinematic-looking.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 5, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm very much this, but I did watch the previous telly thing - was it the Golden Compass?  Where the badies nearly won, but the witches rode in and saved the day?  I like witches riding in and saving the day.  Or was that something completely different?	I may just be a fan of witches, and pissed again.



yes - golden compass was a film of the first book. it gets widely slagged off, but i dont think it did too bad a job. Nicole Kidman as mrs coulter was icily brilliant.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

I quite like the Golden Compass film 

(have not read the books)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Will watching this make sense if I haven’t read the books (that have been on my to read pile for ages )?


Keep us posted on this


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I quite like the Golden Compass film
> 
> (have not read the books)


I thought Serafina Pekkala was the only thing that film got right. If the BBC stay true to the ending you're in for a surprise.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> yes - golden compass was a film of the first book. it gets widely slagged off, but i dont think it did too bad a job. Nicole Kidman as mrs coulter was icily brilliant.


Except that the original director was replaced by a maniac uber Christian who took all the juicy stuff out and completely fucked up the ending.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2019)

Rebelda  - you should have heard me and my lass in the cinema  Disgusted isn't the word!  We almost erupted when it finished!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I thought Serafina Pekkala was the only thing that film got right. If the BBC stay true to the ending you're in for a surprise.





sojourner said:


> Except that the original director was replaced by a maniac uber Christian who took all the juicy stuff out and completely fucked up the ending.


I suppose having not read the book I had no expectations and enjoyed it for what it was. 

Rest assured I will be watching the series


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

I saw the film and (having not read the books) all I can remember is Kidman wandering around haughtily in a cold glassy building, a polar bear and that the lass was called Lyra. Which implies it wasn't a great film.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Except that the original director was replaced by a maniac uber Christian who took all the juicy stuff out and completely fucked up the ending.


it was worse than that (sadly, i dont recall the film, but i do recall the controversy!). Tom Stoppard wrote the original script, which got thrown out, and xian man (Weitz) did a new one, with lots of the religion removed.  Then he started directing it, got fired, and the second director took even more religious stuff out ('its about family')  and then Weitz came back.

A complete dogs dinner.


----------



## binka (Nov 5, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> The preview was for the rest of the “season” rather than just the next episode, as far as I could tell.



Fucking hell really? I felt it gave away far too much - Lyra falling out with that woman, teaming up with the boat people, them teaching her how to use the golden thing, them all going up north together and so on. I'm not a book wanker (obviously) so presumably there's a lot more to it but I feel like I know a rough outline of where it's all going for a story I barely understand!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 5, 2019)

I think it's trying to hammer home the point that everyone should have read the books


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 5, 2019)

There’s a shorter trailer showing which I think just previews the next episode.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I think it's trying to hammer home the point that everyone should have read the books


What books?


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What books?


Post reported.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Keep us posted on this


I will read them after I watch The Wire


----------



## kittyP (Nov 5, 2019)

binka said:


> Fucking hell really? I felt it gave away far too much - Lyra falling out with that woman, teaming up with the boat people, them teaching her how to use the golden thing, them all going up north together and so on. I'm not a book wanker (obviously) so presumably there's a lot more to it but I feel like I know a rough outline of where it's all going for a story I barely understand!


Yeah it was too much.
It's fine to watch as a trailer before you watch the first episode as you kind of forget the details of a trailer when you start watching something iykwim?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Rebelda (Nov 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Read the books Frankie. Read. The. Books. It's all in there.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I will read them after I watch The Wire





the fuck were you doing in the early 90's saying that i was a kid at the time


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2019)

finally watched it .. tis good from this little snippet but seeming as i'm not over impressed by BBC adaptions over the last decade i'm holding out for a few more episodes


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 6, 2019)

Ep #1: Lyra's Jordan

Good podcast here. Not finished it yet, but Clarke Peters is on there. Not sure it will offer much critical evaluation, but should be good to follow along with them anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 6, 2019)

There was lots I liked and a few bits I disliked from the first ep, but I loved the books so I'll keep going see if it irons out. I hadn't looked at cast information so was amused to see lester freemon turn up, and rip hunter from legends of tomorrow as lord asriel. The brief clip of armoured bear in the 'next week' bit means I will have to keep watching tbf. Need to see the alethiometer working as well.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 6, 2019)

I was kind of ignoring this thread,
assuming it was on Netflix or something, but I see it is on iPlayer.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2019)

I went and checked a plot summary of the books on WIki cos it's been ages since I read them.
Nuttier than a million snickers bars. Fuck knows how some of that will translate to TV.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Ep #1: Lyra's Jordan
> 
> Good podcast here. Not finished it yet, but Clarke Peters is on there. Not sure it will offer much critical evaluation, but should be good to follow along with them anyway.


Grrr. paywall podcasts suck balls


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 6, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Grrr. paywall podcasts suck balls



Yep agree. Bit of a shame as it's the same people that are doing The Wire one and that's free too all. Few podcasters have been saying about this situation recently.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 6, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> rip hunter from legends of tomorrow as lord asriel.


Nah, Rip Hunter is Arthur Darvill who played Rory in Who. Lord Asriel is James McAvoy of Shameless, Last King of Scotland, Filth etc.
Goatee confusion.


----------



## T & P (Nov 6, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> finally watched it .. tis good from this little snippet but seeming as i'm not over impressed by BBC adaptions over the last decade i'm holding out for a few more episodes


Remember that it’s a co-production with HBO, so you cannot really compare it with any other BBC adaptations, certainly those that the Beeb produced alone. And HBO has been known to make the odd decent TV series in the past...


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 6, 2019)

HBO have but will it effect the story

bbc might not want to damage it overseas sales of BBC products it why i think Dr Who is now so tame


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Grrr. paywall podcasts suck balls


i didn't pay for it - it's on other platforms


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Grrr. paywall podcasts suck balls


It just plays for me. I do have a paid for Spotify account, tho I cant see that that matters


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Grrr. paywall podcasts suck balls


I didn't know that paid for podcasts existed


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> Remember that it’s a co-production with HBO, so you cannot really compare it with any other BBC adaptations, certainly those that the Beeb produced alone. And HBO has been known to make the odd decent TV series in the past...


Oh, I thought it was sky not HBO


----------



## kittyP (Nov 7, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> HBO have but will it effect the story
> 
> bbc might not want to damage it overseas sales of BBC products it why i think Dr Who is now so tame


But Dr Who is all Beeb.
Not that I don't love recent Who though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 7, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Yeah it was too much.
> It's fine to watch as a trailer before you watch the first episode as you kind of forget the details of a trailer when you start watching something iykwim?


We did our usual thing of LA LA LA'ing really fucking loudly whilst frantically trying to mute it 

I mean, yes, yes, we KNOW what happens, we've read the books but ffs - STOP IT


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2019)

sojourner said:


> We did our usual thing of LA LA LA'ing really fucking loudly whilst frantically trying to mute it
> 
> I mean, yes, yes, we KNOW what happens, we've read the books but ffs - STOP IT


I dont know, cos I havent. So we turned the fuck over.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 7, 2019)

belboid said:


> I dont know, cos I havent. So we turned the fuck over.


It was a full five minutes too! I felt robbed.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2019)

VBloody hell, we did watch the first minute before mrsb went 'too much, too much.' Five?!  _Five???!!!_


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 7, 2019)

I think they probably decided to do that whole series trailer to try to hook viewers who have no particular previous interest in this thing. To be honest, that first episode, if you didn't have some sort of previous interest, there really wasn't an awful lot to make you think "Yeah that was great! I'll watch this". It was confusing and talking spirit animals..? that alone might put me off watching something.


----------



## JimW (Nov 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think they probably decided to do that whole series trailer to try to hook viewers who have no particular previous interest in this thing. To be honest, that first episode, if you didn't have some sort of previous interest, there really wasn't an awful lot to make you think "Yeah that was great! I'll watch this". It was confusing and talking spirit animals..? that alone might put me off watching something.


That was my thought too - spend all that money on an armoured bear and you want to make sure viewers know they are going to see it.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 7, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think they probably decided to do that whole series trailer to try to hook viewers who have no particular previous interest in this thing. To be honest, that first episode, if you didn't have some sort of previous interest, there really wasn't an awful lot to make you think "Yeah that was great! I'll watch this". It was confusing and talking spirit animals..? that alone might put me off watching something.



Yeah that was what i thought about the trailer. If i knew nothing about it at all then i would probably have bailed after ep 1. I'm sticking with it (for now) because others online who know the story are so enthusiastic and normally i catch onto tv shows late and miss out.

hbo probably showed it to a focus group that had never read the books before and had the trailer added.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2019)

Is this a Harry Potter rip off?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 8, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Is this a Harry Potter rip off?



No


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2019)

krtek a houby said:


> No


Seems like it. Talking animals and a magical world.


----------



## Spandex (Nov 8, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Seems like it. Talking animals and a magical world.


There are no talking animals in Harry Potter, although some wizards and witches can speak to animals.

Which leaves the only similarity you've identified as 'a magical world', which is hardly unique to Harry Potter. 

I suppose you could throw in 'a young person as the hero' as another similarity, but that is common to most fiction aimed at younger audiences. 

There's really not very much in common between His Dark Materials and Harry Potter. The books were written at a similar time, but HDMs have 10 times the depth of HP and are about 100 times better written.

Of course we'll all have to wait to see if this TV series is better than the HP films, but that's quite a low bar to meet.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 8, 2019)

first book came out before Harry potter


and Harry potter is a rip of Meg and mogg


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 8, 2019)

Friend with a fantasy sci fi allergy said it was "a load of old tut"! I like it but I liked the books. It is contemporary to Harry Potter, quite like to see some kind of mash up.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2019)

I bet that fan fiction already exists a hundred fold


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2019)

Dandred said:


> Seems like it. Talking animals and a magical world.



If that's not shocking enough for you, I heard there was a _third_ series of books involving talking animals and a magical world!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 8, 2019)

8ball said:


> If that's not shocking enough for you, I heard there was a _third_ series of books involving talking animals and a magical world!


You're Tolkien rubbish... even if there was it'd be Narnia business.

<gets coat>


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> You're Tolkien rubbish... even if there was it'd be Narnia business.
> 
> <gets coat>



I speak the truth and it’s Bible to suggest otherwise.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2019)

About 20something years ago a pigeon tried to strike up a conversation with me in the street and I blanked it out of embarassement. 

<possibly one for the “lonely post” thread, but it seemed topical enough>


----------



## wiskey (Nov 9, 2019)

Watched the first one with the 10yo, he's not read the books hmm:...yet) but seemed to enjoy it. 

I thought it suffered from the usual BBC sound issues, I could hear all the music but none of the dialogue  the cast is pretty epic though.

Will watch E2.


----------



## T & P (Nov 9, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Watched the first one with the 10yo, he's not read the books hmm:...yet) but seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> I thought it suffered from the usual BBC sound issues, I could hear all the music but none of the dialogue  the cast is pretty epic though.
> .


 are you watching on a telly through a telly signal, or streaming? The sound disparity you speak of is a particular bugbear of mine and happened with all the streaming services we watched, though Netflix appears to have solved it. Amazon is terrible though.

if you have the option to downgrade the sound quality from Dolby 5.1 to bog standard, it usually helps a lot.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 10, 2019)

Sounds like you need a decent sound bar.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Sounds like you need a decent sound bar.



I have a reasonable sound bar that’s a few years old. Sounds great (I’m v. fussy with sound with TV stuff).  Watched the first 10 mins tonight (iPlayer via PS4), think I’m going to get hooked. 



Spoiler



The daemons are a metaphor for smartphones, clearly


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2019)

I was a bit "meh" on it, but now that the Spectator says they absolutely loathe it I'm determined to enjoy it as much as I possibly can.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2019)

Chz said:


> I was a bit "meh" on it, but now that the Spectator says they absolutely loathe it I'm determined to enjoy it as much as I possibly can.



Have you read the books?  I know nothing about them - sometimes that helps.


----------



## Chz (Nov 10, 2019)

8ball said:


> Have you read the books?  I know nothing about them - sometimes that helps.


I read the first one, but I didn't think much of it beyond "at least CS Lewis was _subtle _in the first book". Forgot most of what it was about by now.
But then if I'd read the first Harry Potter book, I'd have probably never gone back to that either. I saw the first movie, then went to the second book and enjoyed the series. I read the first one to my son last year, and I think it was good that I hadn't read it before.


----------



## Chemical needs (Nov 10, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> first book came out before Harry potter
> 
> 
> and Harry potter is a rip of Meg and mogg



I was more thinking that HP is a RIP off of Earthsea.


----------



## Spandex (Nov 10, 2019)

Chemical needs said:


> I was more thinking that HP is a RIP off of Earthsea.


An inexperienced yet magically powerful boy with A Destiny goes to wizard school and ends up battling a powerful evil?

Whatever gives you that idea?


----------



## wiskey (Nov 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> are you watching on a telly through a telly signal, or streaming? The sound disparity you speak of is a particular bugbear of mine and happened with all the streaming services we watched, though Netflix appears to have solved it. Amazon is terrible though.
> 
> if you have the option to downgrade the sound quality from Dolby 5.1 to bog standard, it usually helps a lot.



On a fuckoff projector, but I know nothing more than that as dervish my in house IT consultant does the rest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2019)

Enjoyed E02 even more. Glad they're not slavishly following the plot of the books as that's always a mistake


----------



## T & P (Nov 10, 2019)

This is really bloody good isn’t it?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 10, 2019)

Still enjoying the production

can see why they changed the story to bring our world into it so early

this could be fun


still have no idea how they are going to progress with the next 2 books


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh yes that was a bit more like it


----------



## moochedit (Nov 10, 2019)

Much better than first episode. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



so is he really her dad or did she just say that to turn lyca against him?  also will she turn out to be lyca's mum darth vader style? (don't awnser that book wankers! )


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 10, 2019)

Spoiler: spoiler



don't ask questions that only book wankers can tell you


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 10, 2019)

Great cast and I have a massive crush on Lord Boreal played by Aryion Bakare


----------



## kittyP (Nov 11, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> Still enjoying the production
> 
> can see why they changed the story to bring our world into it so early
> 
> ...


See I read Northern Lights so long ago I'm questioning myself as to what happened (and when) in the books and what is different in the programme.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 11, 2019)

i read them myself upon release but as i'm reading the secret commonwealth atm it jogging my memory at little

Mostly due to a character being present in this book


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2019)

Not feeling invested yet, but it’s pretty interesting.  The mechanics of the daemons seems a bit odd in terms of what has been explained so far.

Also, all the airships made me wonder whether the helicopter at the start of the first episode was a clue to something (ie. has there been some world-crossing going on in the intervening years)?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Great cast and I have a massive crush on Lord Boreal played by Aryion Bakare


Yes 

He's far more smarmy in the  books and made me shudder a bit.

I had a lightbulb moment last night too... the daemon's voices are the same _age _(if you can date a voice) as their person, duh, of course they are 



Spoiler: Also...



... Coulter's monkey doesn't talk, ever, does it? And it doesn't have a name  I'm not a full book wanker, yet


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 11, 2019)

The second episode was even better I thought. But the best thing in this for me is the guy with the hat, leader of the canal people. He's fucking cool, way he puts it on is great. I was slightl disappointed he didn't have it on in a later scene.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2019)

8ball said:


> Not feeling invested yet, but it’s pretty interesting.  The mechanics of the daemons seems a bit odd in terms of what has been explained so far.
> 
> Also, all the airships made me wonder whether the helicopter at the start of the first episode was a clue to something (ie. has there been some world-crossing going on in the intervening years)?


There was also a car, last night, which I don't remember from the books.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that there are cars but no helicopters in Lyra's world in the books.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 11, 2019)

I dunno. It's not really grabbing me. I'll watch it cos it's Sunday night and the style of it pleases me. Mrs Coulter's apartment alone is worth watching for.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are cars but no helicopters in Lyra's world in the books.


just picked up Northern Lights to read again
ETA: ah yes, they have anbaric cars - electric cars - Anbaric car


----------



## Spandex (Nov 11, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm pretty sure that there are cars but no helicopters in Lyra's world in the books.


There are Gyropters in the books, which I assumed were helicopters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 11, 2019)

Spandex said:


> There are Gyropters in the books, which I assumed were helicopters.


autogyros


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2019)

Spandex said:


> There are Gyropters in the books, which I assumed were helicopters.



Fair enough - was just that the one in the show was a very plausibly "our world" helicopter (looked like one of the smaller Sikorsky's, though can't say I was paying much attention to that), whereas most everything else in Lyra's world is noticeably different.


----------



## Winot (Nov 11, 2019)

I thought it was clever how the direction instantly signalled when we were in ‘our’ world.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I dunno. It's not really grabbing me. I'll watch it cos it's Sunday night and the style of it pleases me. Mrs Coulter's apartment alone is worth watching for.


I'm not convinced either despite trying really hard to love it like everyone else seems to.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 11, 2019)

Hellsbells said:


> I'm not convinced either despite trying really hard to love it like everyone else seems to.


I think if you've read the books and know what's going on it's probably a lot better.


----------



## Spod (Nov 11, 2019)

Production values were good and 'looked' great but I nearly nodded off during episode 1. Just didnt grab me for some reason even I expected to really like it. So it gets better then?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2019)

Not convinced I'd have any idea what was going on if not for the books, although some bits have clearly been added to help the story along a bit and keep some characters in it who would otherwise vanish for most of this series or until halfway through the next one. Probably a wise move considering how bewildering the whole story gets by the end.


----------



## Manter (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m loving it. Looks stunning. And I am even watching it with TN as it is transmitted like it’s proper old fashioned event telly!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> There was also a car, last night, which I don't remember from the books.



That was 



Spoiler



In the 'real world' which doesn't appear until book two but which Boreal comes and goes from.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> That was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs Coulter uses a car. I hadn't noticed til someone pointed it out elsewhere


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 11, 2019)

Boreal does too in their world, he takes the journalist into a car.


----------



## JimW (Nov 11, 2019)

The journo is hustled into one at the end too.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think if you've read the books and know what's going on it's probably a lot better.


I've seen this expressed a few times now and would like to say that I got quite WTF when reading the books. It draws you in slowly and doesn't reveal all instantly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 11, 2019)

sojourner said:


> I've seen this expressed a few times now and would like to say that I got quite WTF when reading the books. It draws you in slowly and doesn't reveal all instantly.


I am slightly tempted to read them but not sure.


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 11, 2019)

Loving it


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the concept and the imagery and fantasy of the tale but at times the dialogue really stumbles and feels clunky at times. I want to be absorbed but i keep getting this jolt of the language and vocabulary not being convincing. Maybe that's the newness of it all to me as a newcomer to the story and I hope it starts to feel more natural and real in time. I like the characters and the worlds that it all takes place in, so am looking forward to the next episodes.. Just want to follow the script, not feel directed by it, what's that called? Exposition.?. Feels a bit heavy on that maybe? IDK


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am slightly tempted to read them but not sure.


What have you got to lose? And what to gain?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 12, 2019)

sojourner said:


> What have you got to lose? And what to gain?


Good point! 

I'm struggling through a book that's not doing it at all for me right now.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 13, 2019)

His Dark Materials is the best trilogy I've ever read.
I'm going to read it again because it's been about 15 years.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2019)

I finished reading Northern Lights last night, so might starts watching this at the weekend


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 189954
> 
> 
> 
> I finished reading Northern Lights last night, so might starts watching this at the weekend


 Woohoo! What did you think? Gentle warning that the show spoilers the subtle knife a bit and we're only 2 episodes in.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> View attachment 189954
> 
> 
> 
> I finished reading Northern Lights last night, so might starts watching this at the weekend


Was that after you finally watched The Wire?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 14, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> i read them myself upon release but as i'm reading the secret commonwealth atm it jogging my memory at little
> 
> Mostly due to a character being present in this book


I got the Secret Commonwealth for my birthday, but have decided to hold off on reading it until after the telly series, because it is a long time since I read His Dark Materials, and the new one has Lyra has an adult, so I think it would make more sense in terms of my enjoyment of the telly series not to read it yet....

I might even dig out His Dark Materials and read them again.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Woohoo! What did you think? Gentle warning that the show spoilers the subtle knife a bit and we're only 2 episodes in.


I enjoyed it  I read most of it in a couple of evenings which is a good sign for me! 

If there’s spoilers I might hold off watching until I’ve read the other two books


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Was that after you finally watched The Wire?


I’m waiting for _*someone*_ to organise The Wire Retreat


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Was that after you finally watched The Wire?


Haha he did my thing first


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 14, 2019)

was waiting 2 damn years for the secret commonwealth... before i found out about the television programme 


but am reading it at a slow pace


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2019)

Wasn't that taken by episode 1, but 2 was interesting, mainly in the way it brought in Will's storyline I guess, which is a smart move.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 14, 2019)

grounding the series before it getting going is more than likely best show running for an tv adaptation

armoured polar bears in the first and dimension jumping in the next  series could be a bit confusing

for non book wankers


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2019)

Ma Costa is _everything _<_3_ :sob:


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 17, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Ma Costa is _everything _<_3_ :sob:


Yep I have a total girl crush on Ma Costa


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Yep I have a total girl crush on Ma Costa


I want to be her and wear her clothes. They've taken some liberties with that character in all the right ways I'd say 

Also, Lucian Msamati/Lord Fa is


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 17, 2019)

Loving the grey area/duality they're getting at, especially with Mrs Coulter. Hate/love, fierce but broken, desperate but in control. Really brilliantly, terrifyingly done.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 18, 2019)

We haven’t read the books and this is E’s first experience of having to wait until next week for the next episode. 
It’s fantastic. Ruth Wilson is terrifying.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Haha he did my thing first




Still not read the books or started the series here


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still not read the books or started the series here


 Loser.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Loser.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Still not read the books or started the series here


I’ve started the second book today and might get onto the third one this week. 

I might even watch some more of The Wire too


----------



## kittyP (Nov 18, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Loving the grey area/duality they're getting at, especially with Mrs Coulter. Hate/love, fierce but broken, desperate but in control. Really brilliantly, terrifyingly done.


Absolutely. It's beautifully done. 
Possibly more so than (what I remember anyway) in the book. 
And yes all the wanting to be (or be with) Ma Costa


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 18, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Absolutely. It's beautifully done.
> Possibly more so than (what I remember anyway) in the book.
> And yes all the wanting to be (or be with) Ma Costa


Definitely more than is in the books (so far ). I think properly exploring Mrs Coulter's character was going to be a bit too much/dark for the HDM books what with them being very much for children. Some aspects get hinted at in la belle sauvage. I liked what Ma Costa said about shunning and poisonous shame and ruin in the last episode. Not an aspect I'd ever thought about.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Definitely more than is in the books (so far ). I think properly exploring Mrs Coulter's character was going to be a bit too much/dark for the HDM books what with them being very much for children. Some aspects get hinted at in la belle sauvage. I liked what Ma Costa said about shunning and poisonous shame and ruin in the last episode. Not an aspect I'd ever thought about.


Totally. 
Ma Costa gets it innit?


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 19, 2019)

That was the best episode so far and it's warming up really nicely. Such a pretty show too. 

We're going to watch the film again after the series just to compare them. Obviously there is no comparison.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 20, 2019)

Just finished reading The Subtle Knife 

Still haven’t watched The Wire


----------



## kittyP (Nov 20, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Just finished reading The Subtle Knife
> 
> Still haven’t watched The Wire


You read quick!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2019)

kittyP said:


> You read quick!


*Ignores the stack of unread books on the shelf*


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm enjoying this and I'm only a semi-book wanker having just read Northern Lights.

If I've got a criticism it's a bit 'Sunday night BBC' when I'd prefer 'HBO budget-of-a-fucking-movie' these days. Still though, Mrs Coulter is suitably evil and I like the Gyptian bloke - fella from Game Of Thrones.

Pretty good so far, I reckon.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 21, 2019)

Voley said:


> I'm enjoying this and I'm only a semi-book wanker having just read Northern Lights.
> 
> If I've got a criticism it's a bit 'Sunday night BBC' when I'd prefer 'HBO budget-of-a-fucking-movie' these days. Still though, Mrs Coulter is suitably evil and I like the Gyptian bloke - fella from Game Of Thrones.
> 
> Pretty good so far, I reckon.


See I love the bbc Sunday night aspect


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Definitely more than is in the books (so far ). I think properly exploring Mrs Coulter's character was going to be a bit too much/dark for the HDM books what with them being very much for children. Some aspects get hinted at in la belle sauvage. I liked what Ma Costa said about shunning and poisonous shame and ruin in the last episode. Not an aspect I'd ever thought about.



I disagree that the books are "very much for children" - its a well written, brilliant story in its own right - but one that can be enjoyed by young people as well - (id say aged 12+) see also _Watership Down. _


----------



## Smangus (Nov 24, 2019)

great scheduling though , watch this then war of the worlds straight after


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2019)

Voley said:


> I like the Gyptian bloke - fella from Game Of Thrones.


Which one? They both are!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 24, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> I disagree that the books are "very much for children" - its a well written, brilliant story in its own right - but one that can be enjoyed by young people as well - (id say aged 12+) see also _Watership Down. _


Oh completely, they're not exclusively for kids but Pullman himself says he aimed the first trilogy at children (not exclusively but in the sense that he thought about appropriateness) and that the second trilogy is more pitched at adults (but again, not exclusively _for _adults).


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 24, 2019)

Well that made me blub
((((((Father Coram))))))))


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2019)

Lee Scoresby & Iorek Burnison = Han Solo & Chewbacca


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2019)

Hmm, still enjoyable, but some of that dialogue was rank. A thinking childs’ Harry Potter.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 24, 2019)

I rather enjoyed that one, it feels like it's getting into its stride


----------



## Clair De Lune (Nov 24, 2019)

I read the books 18 years ago whilst pregnant with my first born. They got me through a tough time.
I now have the pleasure of watching this with my youngest (he was almost as transfixed as me) 
The thrill I just felt waiting to see Iorek. I'm fighting depression right now.  That thrill was needed. 
Also Miss Coulter is wonderfully creepy as is her Daemon.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 24, 2019)

Oh man, Hester is _perfect_.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 24, 2019)

Clair De Lune said:


> I read the books 18 years ago whilst pregnant with my first born. They got me through a tough time.
> I now have the pleasure of watching this with my youngest (he was almost as transfixed as me)
> The thrill I just felt waiting to see Iorek. I'm fighting depression right now.  That thrill was needed.
> Also Miss Coulter is wonderfully creepy as is her Daemon.



Am I the only one who feels sorry for her deamon?


----------



## Manter (Nov 24, 2019)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Am I the only one who feels sorry for her deamon?


No! I said the same thing. The relationship between them is broken- it’s like the worst possible marriage


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm still loving it. Funny that most of it is filmed around Cardiff and south Wales!


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm not 100% sold on what's his face Hamilton as Lee Scoresby. I'm not anti either.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Oh man, Hester is _perfect_.


She really is. 
One, not criticism but disappointment is that I don't feel that the Deamons are as present as I would like in the TV series. 
But I understand due to budgets and running times that it's more limited than in the books. 
But then Hester rocks up and ohhh yeah! 
Her and Lee are just brilliant! 

And then Dudley Dursley as Sysselman was just an extra little icing on the cake


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2019)

kittyP said:


> And then Dudley Dursley as Sysselman was just an extra little icing on the cake


OMG  that's who that was


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> OMG  that's who that was


And he was in War of the Worlds straight afterwards too. Busy Sunday night for him.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> OMG  that's who that was


Ditto - I knew he was familiar, but couldn't place him!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> I'm not 100% sold on what's his face Hamilton as Lee Scoresby. I'm not anti either.


I thought they cast Sam Elliott well in The Golden Compass. Miranda is just too young


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> And he was in War of the Worlds straight afterwards too. Busy Sunday night for him.


Yes I've just spotted him there too


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Maybe it's coz I read the books so long ago but I love this Lee Scoresby


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2019)

If everyone in Lyra’s world is supposed to have a daemon, there are remarkably few on sight, in particular the background characters. I’ll forgive it because the series is very good and it would have been very costly and time consuming to add countless more CGI creatures throughout it, in particular scenes with many characters in the shot.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 25, 2019)

T & P said:


> If everyone in Lyra’s world is supposed to have a daemon, there are remarkably few on sight, in particular the background characters. I’ll forgive it because the series is very good and it would have been very costly and time consuming to add countless more CGI creatures throughout it, in particular scenes with many characters in the shot.



Yeah, I was thinking this.


----------



## han (Nov 25, 2019)

Love this. I've read the trilogy twice and feel this is really close to the book. Remarkably so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2019)

it would be too crowded and distracting. i just tell myself most people's daemons are tiny and fit in pockets.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2019)

I wonder if you could have a microbe as a daemon. some friendly gut bacteria rather than bubonic plague or listeria of course


----------



## 8ball (Nov 25, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it would be too crowded and distracting. i just tell myself most people's daemons are tiny and fit in pockets.



I kind of find the lack of them distracting- I keep looking for them.


----------



## Manter (Nov 25, 2019)

I wonder if anyone gets an elephant. Or a fish or something. Something that properly fucks up their life choices


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2019)

8ball said:


> I kind of find the lack of them distracting- I keep looking for them.


it'd look like the loading of The Ark


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2019)

Manter said:


> I wonder if anyone gets an elephant. Or a fish or something. Something that properly fucks up their life choices


aye, it'd be difficult traversing the frozen north in these shoes:


----------



## wiskey (Nov 25, 2019)

My affinity would obviously be with a puffer fish... But practical it would not be


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2019)

T & P said:


> If everyone in Lyra’s world is supposed to have a daemon, there are remarkably few on sight, in particular the background characters. I’ll forgive it because the series is very good and it would have been very costly and time consuming to add countless more CGI creatures throughout it, in particular scenes with many characters in the shot.



See my recent comment. 


kittyP said:


> She really is.
> One, not criticism but disappointment is that I don't feel that the Deamons are as present as I would like in the TV series.
> But I understand due to budgets and running times that it's more limited than in the books.
> But then Hester rocks up and ohhh yeah!
> Her and Lee are just brilliant!



They are fully present everywhere all the time in the books. 
As you said I guess it a matter of money and time them being fully included in the programme.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 25, 2019)

Manter said:


> I wonder if anyone gets an elephant. Or a fish or something. Something that properly fucks up their life choices


I think the idea is everyone ultimately gets the deamon that suits them despite what they want or deserve.
Also an elephant would not be able to be everywhere a human is so not possible. 
Same with a fish. 

Also, deamons are not actually animals. 
They just have the form of animals.
A pole cat exists in that world the same as it does here, but a pole cat deamon is not the same thing iyswim?


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2019)

Just thought if something else that might constitute a bigger plot hole. There is an episode in which I believe Lyra wonders how Mrs Coulter’s daemon could have been spying on them so far away from his human, as it hurts to be too far apart.

IIRC from the books there might be a reason for Mrs Coulter’s ability, but certainly not for the many characters seen without a daemon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2019)

T & P said:


> Just thought if something else that might constitute a bigger plot hole. There is an episode in which I believe Lyra wonders how Mrs Coulter’s daemon could have been spying on them so far away from his human, as it hurts to be too far apart.
> 
> IIRC from the books there might be a reason for Mrs Coulter’s ability, but certainly not for the many characters seen without a daemon.


i don't think it's a plot hole. they've just chosen not to show all the daemons for aesthetic/budget reasons.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2019)

The animation is superb isn't it? They really feel like bears/birds/hares. The weight and mannerisms are spot on.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2019)

Crispy said:


> The animation is superb isn't it? They really feel like bears/birds/hares. The weight and mannerisms are spot on.


It really is. I thought the bear (Yorick?) was too small but then when he was face to face with Lyra, he was just the right size for a polar bear. And I like the way he's a bit battered and grubby looking. 

I'm enjoying this immensely


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2019)

kittyP said:


> See my recent comment.
> 
> 
> They are fully present everywhere all the time in the books.
> As you said I guess it a matter of money and time them being fully included in the programme.


Oh  I thought you meant present as in they weren't as interactive/connected with their person as much as in the books.

I'm undecided on this Lee, I'm not sure he's Texan enough


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Which one? They both are!


The Night's Watch guy. Big beardy bloke. Who's the other refugee from GoT?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> it'd look like the loading of The Ark



Poor excuse for not doing the job properly.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 26, 2019)

Voley said:


> The Night's Watch guy. Big beardy bloke. Who's the other refugee from GoT?


Gyptian King John Faa played by Lucian Msamati aka Salladhor Saan


----------



## Voley (Nov 26, 2019)

Crispy said:


> Gyptian King John Faa played by Lucian Msamati aka Salladhor Saan


Ah right. I didn't recognise him,  I've gotta be honest.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 26, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> Oh  I thought you meant present as in they weren't as interactive/connected with their person as much as in the books.
> 
> I'm undecided on this Lee, I'm not sure he's Texan enough


Well I don't think they are as interactive either because you don't see them all that much. 
Even Pan.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2019)

I named one of my cats Pantalaimon, 15+ years ago. Just saying


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 26, 2019)

kittyP said:


> Well I don't think they are as interactive either because you don't see them all that much.
> Even Pan.


Pan is often in her pocket, but yeh not nearly enough demons


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2019)

3/4 of tonight’s episode felt slow and boring, though things certainly spiced up. Next week should be a cracker


----------



## Manter (Dec 1, 2019)

T & P said:


> 3/4 of tonight’s episode felt slow and boring, though things certainly spiced up. Next week should be a cracker


I loved it. Back story and atmosphere and stuff. And connections between people so you care more when horrible stuff happens to them later


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 4, 2019)

T & P said:


> 3/4 of tonight’s episode felt slow and boring, though things certainly spiced up. Next week should be a cracker



Didn't the first 3/4's confirm they are slicing Deamons? Which is pretty massive, but has perhaps been lost on the TV production?


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Didn't the first 3/4's confirm they are slicing Deamons? Which is pretty massive, but has perhaps been lost on the TV production?


For me it was that I felt the scenes set in ‘our’ world were a bit long and slow and took a tad too much of a proportion of the episode- I want to be in Lyra’s world as much as possible, and we could have been introduced to the new characters and their backgrounds in a swifter way.

And secondly the oh-so-much-grief-all-round scenes dealing with the death and funeral of the child also felt stretched and a bit Game of Thrones-ish.

Don’t get me wrong, the episode was still pretty decent imo but I guess I’ve enjoyed the others so much I’ve become too accustomed to 8 or 9 out of 10 episodes, and this one was a more sedated affair. Though the last 15 minutes were ace.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 4, 2019)

I didn't like it as much as previous episodes but that might be because it *gasp* deviated from the book and I'm a massive wanker  

I've come round to what I was thinking of, in my default puritan way, as book 2 spoilers  actually, the bits we're being shown of our world now do run chronologically with Lyra's journey, it's just that we get a back track in the subtle knife. I approve


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 4, 2019)

Manter said:


> I wonder if anyone gets an elephant. Or a fish or something. Something that properly fucks up their life choices



I think someone on the boat that takes Lyra north had a dolphin as a daemon. They could never leave the sea. But it seemed to me that their interactions would be sadly minimal.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 4, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I think someone on the boat that takes Lyra north had a dolphin as a daemon. They could never leave the sea. But it seemed to me that their interactions would be sadly minimal.


Yeah. I do like the idea that when they settle you get an idea of who you are. There's some great stuff expanding this topic in the two new books


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 4, 2019)

Rebelda said:


> Yeah. I do like the idea that when they settle you get an idea of who you are. There's some great stuff expanding this topic in the two new books




It would be very exposing, wouldn’t it: to have a daemon, so something fundamental about your most inner self is on the outside, walking around in the world.

Mrs Coulter’s daemon seems so cowed and scared (as well as enslaved to her cruelty), it suggests that some part of her is essentially that way, and her nasty abusive behaviour is compensatory.


ETA
I’ve not read the recent books. Waiting to find them in a second hand shop (because money).


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 5, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It would be very exposing, wouldn’t it: to have a daemon, so something fundamental about your most inner self is on the outside, walking around in the world.
> 
> Mrs Coulter’s daemon seems so cowed and scared (as well as enslaved to her cruelty), it suggests that some part of her is essentially that way, and her nasty abusive behaviour is compensatory.
> 
> ...



I have the  "Book of dust" which you can have if you want?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 5, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It would be very exposing, wouldn’t it: to have a daemon, so something fundamental about your most inner self is on the outside, walking around in the world.
> 
> Mrs Coulter’s daemon seems so cowed and scared (as well as enslaved to her cruelty), it suggests that some part of her is essentially that way, and her nasty abusive behaviour is compensatory.
> 
> ...


If you are in London you can borrow mine.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2019)

kittyP said:


> If you are in London you can borrow mine.



If you live in London a rat would be an ideal daemon.  Never more than 6 feet away.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 5, 2019)

8ball said:


> If you live in London a rat would be an ideal daemon.  Never more than 6 feet away.



Yes. I do wonder what gigs and festivals would be like with Dæmons. What would it be like on the tubes and buses?


ETA
Ooh! Look what autocorrect did with “daemon”!


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought they cast Sam Elliott well in The Golden Compass. Miranda is just too young



Am I right in remembering that Pullman is on record saying that Sam Elliot’s portrayal of Scoresby was absolutely spot-on for how imagined the character?


----------



## Edie (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m loving this! Never heard of it or read it before but really enjoying watching it. No spoilers please!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought they cast Sam Elliott well in The Golden Compass. Miranda is just too young



I prefer Miranda's version. Never seen him in anything else either so I don't get the _oh look that's him out of that other thing_ effect that you often get with these high-end UK productions. It is oddly satisfying to see Steve and Fiona out of Shameless (sort of) reunited though.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 5, 2019)

pogofish said:


> Am I right in remembering that Pullman is on record saying that Sam Elliot’s portrayal of Scoresby was absolutely spot-on for how imagined the character?



He was pretty great in that I thought. I think the current person is doing a good job too though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2019)

I can't find the thread about the new trilogy, so it's going here... it's only just dawned on me that there aren't any other animals in Lyra's world, no pets, no birds, no livestock  are there? Maybe I completely missed them being mentioned. Trying to think if they mention eating meat even?

Desperate to read the latest book now, just trying to find a copy


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 5, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> I can't find the thread about the new trilogy, so it's going here...


Philip Pullman - new trilogy



Biddlybee said:


> it's only just dawned on me that there aren't any other animals in Lyra's world, no pets, no birds, no livestock


I think there are, they just don’t crop up much. In La Belle Sauvage there are cows, if I remember correctly. And I think the meat in food would indicate that over livestock exists.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Philip Pullman - new trilogy
> 
> 
> I think there are, they just don’t crop up much. In La Belle Sauvage there are cows, if I remember correctly. And I think the meat in food would indicate that over livestock exists.


ah, thanks for the link LL.

I've just finished that and I don't think there were cows, definitely meat stew though.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 5, 2019)

I was, like some people I saw on social media, a bit disappointed with the discovery of the victim of 'intercision'. It's such a powerful and horrifying moment in the book - and the lead-up in the series was good, catching the sense of wrongness and fear, but just finding him basically unconscious is much less of a smack in the face then it is in the book with him clutching the dried fish in place of his daemon and _still talking _ despite effectively no longer being a complete conscious being by their world's rules. 

I wonder if they didn't feel that could bring in quite that much existential horror pre-watershed! Or maybe they felt they weren't even going to try to match it for impact.

Also, they've made it Billy Costa rather than a kid who's not known to her and some people felt that made it more about the sadness of something done to a friend than the horror that this has been done at all, as some people pointed out. So a bit of a lost opportunity.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 5, 2019)

Biddlybee said:


> I've just finished that and I don't think there were cows, definitely meat stew though.


Yeah, not sure why I got cows in my head, possibly recent footage of floods, it’s been a while.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 6, 2019)

Cloo said:


> I was, like some people I saw on social media, a bit disappointed with the discovery of the victim of 'intercision'. It's such a powerful and horrifying moment in the book - and the lead-up in the series was good, catching the sense of wrongness and fear, but just finding him basically unconscious is much less of a smack in the face then it is in the book with him clutching the dried fish in place of his daemon and _still talking _ despite effectively no longer being a complete conscious being by their world's rules.
> 
> I wonder if they didn't feel that could bring in quite that much existential horror pre-watershed! Or maybe they felt they weren't even going to try to match it for impact.
> 
> Also, they've made it Billy Costa rather than a kid who's not known to her and some people felt that made it more about the sadness of something done to a friend than the horror that this has been done at all, as some people pointed out. So a bit of a lost opportunity.



It's always going to be tricky to get something like that right on TV, because it's horror based entirely on the internal rules of an imaginary world. But yes, in the book the fact the boy is clinging to the dried fish does really drive the wrongness of it home.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 6, 2019)

I thought it was still fairly high impact. Though I've not read the books. And i think it would have had more impact if people's daemons were more present throughout.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2019)

I wasn’t hit by it in the same way as in the book, agree Cloo. But that’s the thing about books- they let your own imagination colour stuff in so everyone sees a slightly different world and feels a slightly different horror. 
What did leave me a bit horrified was Lyra’s kidnapping. That was done in a way that made me feel sick. Excellent TV


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2019)

Tardigrade.
Definitely tardigrade.


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2019)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes. I do wonder what gigs and festivals would be like with Dæmons. What would it be like on the tubes and buses?


 Well, if you board a Tube train and the doors closed before your daemon had got in, you'd be fucked...


----------



## A380 (Dec 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well, if you board a Tube train and the doors closed before your daemon had got in, you'd be fucked...


It’s no wonder they developed lighter than air flight for mass transit. Could you imagine a Ryanair flight to Alicante with daemons?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2019)

A380 said:


> It’s no wonder they developed lighter than air flight for mass transit. Could you imagine a Ryanair flight to Alicante with daemons?


Emotional support daemons


----------



## T & P (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, I said that last week’s episode was the least enjoyable for me. Tonight’s was just superb, the best so far and a great thrill ride


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 8, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well, I said that last week’s episode was the least enjoyable for me. Tonight’s was just superb, the best so far and a great thrill ride


Yeah, much happier tonight.

but why can't the witches just fly in and take out all the baddies?  Come on witches!


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2019)

That thing on the balloon really made me jump 

Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 8, 2019)

seeming as i'm jaded by Doctor who effects on the bee


this was quite a suprise although it made the faculity look a little small

still enjoying the series 

someone mentioned sam elliot earlier in the thread it hard not to enjoy that guy  playing any character

but seriously how good would it off been if they had got Mckellan back for Iorek


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Lee Scoresby & Iorek Burnison = Han Solo & Chewbacca


this is even more apparent this week


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 9, 2019)

I blubbed again  when the kids whose daemons had been severed came out in their red blankets and the gyptions  hugged them.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 9, 2019)

I feel like Lord Faa is Billy Costa's dad. The chemistry between him and Ma Costa is very apparent to me. I may have mentioned this before.....my memory is crap.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2019)

After the foal being very upset last week at Lyra's kidnap, we were gasping when she gave Mrs Coulter the aethesiometer (sp?) and then cheering. It was a very exciting episode 

He asked me afterwards what day Christmas is because he was worried about missing an episode if it falls on a Sunday


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I feel like Lord Faa is Billy Costa's dad. The chemistry between him and Ma Costa is very apparent to me. I may have mentioned this before.....my memory is crap.



This was strongly nudged at in the last episode.

Best bit of last night's:



Spoiler



When the snivelling scientist guy gets his neck snapped by Ma Costa. We're taught via consistent tropes in TV and movies that repentant non combatant baddies should be spared and that when there are a bunch of angry blokes on a rampage it's the woman who introduces restraint and tells everyone to remember who they are or whatever. No, none of that. This fucker tortures children for a living, so he has to die.


----------



## Winot (Dec 9, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, much happier tonight.
> 
> but why can't the witches just fly in and take out all the baddies?  Come on witches!



This for me is the big problem with this genre (not a particular criticism of this series). As soon as there is a character with supernatural powers who can just fly in and fix things, the narrative tension dissipates faster than you can say ‘deus ex machina’.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I blubbed again  when the kids whose daemons had been severed came out in their red blankets and the gyptions  hugged them.



Same kalidarkone . I even had a nightmare about it, with my daughter being one of those who had had their daemons cut - woke up sobbing with the fella trying to comfort me


----------



## Cloo (Dec 9, 2019)

I thought Serefina Pekkala had an excellent Moment of Awesome last night.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 9, 2019)

Winot said:


> This for me is the big problem with this genre (not a particular criticism of this series). As soon as there is a character with supernatural powers who can just fly in and fix things, the narrative tension dissipates faster than you can say ‘deus ex machina’.





Spoiler:  Book spoiler



Forgive me if you know this but it's much less super-power in the books. Witches can fly and they're good with a bow and arrow but their magic is all chanting and herbs.  The battle in the book is loads of them not just one. None of the whooshery (it was badass though and they're meant to be fierce ).


----------



## Winot (Dec 9, 2019)

Ah OK. I did wonder about that. Haven’t read the books


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 9, 2019)

Winot said:


> Ah OK. I did wonder about that. Haven’t read the books


Apologies if you're intending to


----------



## Chz (Dec 9, 2019)

> someone mentioned sam elliot earlier in the thread it hard not to enjoy that guy playing any character


If you just want to see Sam Elliot being Sam Elliot, I really do recommend the ludicrously named "The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then the Bigfoot".


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm enjoying the series more and more. Mainly because it looks so beautiful. I've also started reading it and am enjoying it too. I like his writing. It's simple but erudite. It's straightforward but he chooses his words well and that is my favourite kind of writing. No words wasted but sufficiently poetic to give atmosphere and joy at the words on the page.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Is he lying about her husband being alive? Wasn't he the head encased in ice at the beginning?



Eta it's ok, I have the answer now.


----------



## T & P (Dec 16, 2019)

For the second-last episode in the series it felt slightly underwhelming. The bit about the bears, which surely should have been the main subplot, was rushed through imo and included some weird editing as well- echoes of the last season of GOT there. I wish they’d devoted more time to that story and a bit less to the kid in our world.

Should stop moaning as I’m loving the series overall, but after last week’s sensational episode this was a bit of a comedown. But look forward to the finale


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm going to REALLY miss this series when it's over.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 17, 2019)

the two bears fighting for the crown is one of the most compelling and dramatic moments in the book - and was really well done in the film- Iorek taking out the other bear by ripping off his chin then roaring to an arena full of bears "who is your king?!?".
This felt oddly subdued in the TV version - they fight without an audience and you don't see the climax. Im guessing watershed cos of the gore (although they are not shying away from the scary stuff - bolvangar was terrifying and m sure plenty of kids will have nightmares about it)- but it felt pretty lame.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 17, 2019)

The pacing is a bit weird but probably impossible to get 'right' with such a complex story. I can see why they introduced Will in this season but they could maybe have done it a bit later on and spent more time on Lyra's story. 

They're getting a lot right though.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I like his writing. It's simple but erudite. It's straightforward but he chooses his words well and that is my favourite kind of writing. No words wasted but sufficiently poetic to give atmosphere and joy at the words on the page.


Spot on Mrs Miggins  - I felt exactly the same when I read the books.

I recommend reading this book too. As a writer myself, so much of it resonated with me!  Philip Pullman - Shop Item

This one is also a must-read, for my money Philip Pullman - Shop Item


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> the two bears fighting for the crown is one of the most compelling and dramatic moments in the book - and was really well done in the film- Iorek taking out the other bear by ripping off his chin then roaring to an arena full of bears "who is your king?!?".
> This felt oddly subdued in the TV version - they fight without an audience and you don't see the climax. Im guessing watershed cos of the gore (although they are not shying away from the scary stuff - bolvangar was terrifying and m sure plenty of kids will have nightmares about it)- but it felt pretty lame.


Yeh, felt the same way - was waiting for that moment and then it didn't happen.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2019)

So is it actually the finale this weekend then? Cos, erm, it's called His Dark Materials, so shouldn't it...carry on?

They'd best get the fucking ending to Northern Lights sorted out proper this time n all!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, felt the same way - was waiting for that moment and then it didn't happen.


It's like when I watched the the film version at home on the telly and they took all the jaw punching and gore out. Total meh, but it was one of the most memorable moments when I saw it the first time (on a plane)


----------



## moochedit (Dec 18, 2019)

sojourner said:


> So is it actually the finale this weekend then? Cos, erm, it's called His Dark Materials, so shouldn't it...carry on?
> 
> They'd best get the fucking ending to Northern Lights sorted out proper this time n all!



I belive they have already started filming season 2 before season 1 started showing because they didn't want the child actors aging too much.

No idea how long we have to wait for s2 though.


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2019)

editor said:


> I'm going to REALLY miss this series when it's over.


Perfect for a Sunday evening isn't it?


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2019)

Well this season kind of covers just the first book, no?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> Well this season kind of covers just the first book, no?



Not read them myself but apparently some of book 2 was also included in season 1.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2019)

I gave up after 2 episodes.  Is it worth another go?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> just hope they don't amend the story to much to appeal to the yanks
> 
> they removed the idea of them boning in the 3rd book to make it more palatable for US readers




edit to add after the secrect commonwelth this idea is incorrect


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2019)

8ball said:


> I gave up after 2 episodes.  Is it worth another go?



depend if you spent 8 season watching game of thrones?


----------



## D'wards (Dec 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> The pacing is a bit weird but probably impossible to get 'right' with such a complex story. I can see why they introduced Will in this season but they could maybe have done it a bit later on and spent more time on Lyra's story.
> 
> They're getting a lot right though.


I totally agree. They should have left the alternate worlds stuff for s2


----------



## kittyP (Dec 22, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> This was strongly nudged at in the last episode.
> 
> Best bit of last night's:
> 
> ...



Yes! I have a guttural sort of shout scream when that happened and then cheered, and then burst in to tears


----------



## kittyP (Dec 22, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Same kalidarkone . I even had a nightmare about it, with my daughter being one of those who had had their daemons cut - woke up sobbing with the fella trying to comfort me


Liked in sympathy xxx


----------



## kittyP (Dec 22, 2019)

I just watched the last 2 episodes back to back. 
I feel a mixture of sort of warm and glowing but also a bit empty. 
What is wrong with me


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm really missing this series now. Proper Sunday night TV!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2019)

I really would urge everyone to read the trilogy. It's rammed with influences from Milton and Blake, it's not 'just' YA fiction, it's so multi-layered and complex.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2019)

Anyway, for my money, they got the ending right this time. Enjoyed that.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 23, 2019)

Just watched the 2007 "Golden compass" film. I can see why it flopped as there was far too much story to pack into 2 hours so everything happened so fast i'd never have understood what was going on if i hadn't just seen the tv series. It ends right after the kids get rescused from the experiment place. So didn't have the last bit with lord azreil. Not sure if that is how the first book ends as i know they have mixed books 1 and 2 in the tv show first season.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 23, 2019)

they kill a child and then god can sorta it out see.
Why it  was passsed over by us  producers


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 23, 2019)

Ax^ said:


> they kill a child and then god can sorta it out see.
> Why it  was passsed over by us  producers


HBO made it


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 23, 2019)

the death was in the text before hbo


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 24, 2019)

It’s been fascinating watching this alongside listening to the secret commonwealth on audiobook.  Got to say I think the serial was brilliant, though I didn’t like James mcavoy. He’s not enough of a cold fish, it felt unconvincing.  

But Asriel is a minor role compared to Coulter, who was shamazing.  And I’m going to go against the tide and say I loved Lin Manuel Miranda better than Sam Neil. I bought his conflicted morality and compassion, more. He seems younger (perhaps it’s just that I am older) and that works for me. Plus, I totally thought Seraphina was going to tell him not to throw away his shot, at one point...


Bookwankers: are witches born, or made?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

Not watched yet. Might give it a go in a bit.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not watched yet. Might give it a go in a bit.


You should. Perfect Xmas day telly


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

colacubes said:


> You should. Perfect Xmas day telly


Going in


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2019)

colacubes said:


> You should. Perfect Xmas day telly


I basically binged the whole thing yesterday, as the rest of my family ran in and out the house on Christmas errands


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 25, 2019)

spanglechick said:


> Bookwankers: are witches born, or made?



Both. You need witch ancestry but there's also stuff you have to do to become a proper witch. Exactly what stuff you have to do comes up later on in the story.

Witches and mortals can have babies together but only the girls are potential witches.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 25, 2019)

So far so good


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Both. You need witch ancestry but there's also stuff you have to do to become a proper witch. Exactly what stuff you have to do comes up later on in the story.
> 
> Witches and mortals can have babies together but only the girls are potential witches.


Thanks. I had forgotten.


----------



## han (Dec 26, 2019)

God  I can't wait for the next series and the next. I think the second and third books are just so incredible, and they've done such an amazing job on the TV series of the first book, I can just tell they're going to be mind blowing.


----------



## Manter (Dec 30, 2019)

Watching episode 7 with the Northerner. In a programme that has included, well, all this, his moment of irritated incredulity is that she survived falling out of a balloon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2019)

Outstanding television


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm reading the subtle knife again -it's so good .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2020)

Finally watched the last episode. Could've worked perfectly well without all the_ sturm und drang_ with the airships and bears and so forth, some of which highlighted the budget limitations of a show that has mostly looked fantastic up to that point. They did get the end point right though, with both the parallel stories. The way they did it justifies bringing Will into the story sooner than the books do, as they can now start season two with something other than a lot of confusing exposition and a new character we don't yet care about.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2020)

Loved it. 

Ending/fight was a bit flat but there is more to come.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 23, 2020)

The trailer for the second series is out today


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 23, 2020)

Omg yes!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2020)

Ooooh, that made me tingle.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2020)

November 2020.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm reading the subtle knife again -it's so good .



How did you get on? I tried to read northern lights again a while ago and couldn't get into it, but I've read it so many times before.

Anyone read the next book yet? Might have to get on that next actually I've been struggling for books recently.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm binging it now, a few eps in. The little girl who plays Lyra isn't quite as good as I was expecting, but I had high expectations after seeing her in Logan. She's still good in a difficult role (and I haven't seen it all yet).

Mrs Coulter is very different to the book character in some ways - I thought Nicole Kidman was great as her, ice cold but charismatic - but she's excellent in a different way. 

Introducing Will early makes sense - the second book was really jarring for a while. But why does he live in a really expensive fucking mansion? I remember him being poor in the books, and it being a plot point that he had no money when he went on the run, and that his Dad had left them with no money so they didn't even have financial security as well as the other problems he left behind. He's also a little too old considering how daemons settle and that he 



Spoiler



eventually gets together with Lyra. They're going to have to age Lyra in some way so it's not creepy.



The CGI is great. I think I prefer really good CGI in a few scenes to trying to budget for the number of familiars you'd expect. And using real animals (like dogs) for some of the characters might make the CGI characters stand out more as not real. Plus one of the things I disliked in the books was that all servants have dogs as daemons, like you get to age 13 and know you're going to be a servant forever. Glad they've left that out.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 3, 2020)

Series 2 starts on Sunday!!!! 😍









						His Dark Materials season 2 will launch in the US on November 16
					

Welcome to Cittàgazze.




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 3, 2020)

Great! Daughter has been asking about it, we watched series 1 together and loved it so she's been looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 3, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Series 2 starts on Sunday!!!! 😍
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I've just started reading the 2nd book of the new series. I wasn't keen on the 1st book of this one, but so far the 2nd book has been great.

I read the overview for the Amber Spyglass ahead of reading the next book. Absolutely no idea how they are going to do that in film. 

Looking forward to the new series.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 8, 2020)

Tonight then


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Tonight then


Make it magnificent


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone clock Lady Mormont actor from GOT?

I enjoyed that, but first episode is always about bedding in imo.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 8, 2020)

Mrs Coulter is still pant shittingly scary then.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 9, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Anyone clock Lady Mormont actor from GOT?



Yes, I did, and exclaimed "oh look, it's Lyanna Mormont!", at which point my 9yo said "no mum, that's the Worst Witch"  

Lovely to have 'our' show back on again. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2020)

This is amazing


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, I did, and exclaimed "oh look, it's Lyanna Mormont!", at which point my 9yo said "no mum, that's the Worst Witch"
> 
> Lovely to have 'our' show back on again. I enjoyed it a lot.



Ah I didn't pick it up at the time. Thought those scene's we're good though. 

Good first episode.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 10, 2020)

I really liked the first episode of the new season - Will and Lyra work well together, and that's important. The set is beautiful - does anyone know where it is? 

They're having the daemons appear on screen a hell of a lot more, thankfully. The show can't work without them being seen and known as themselves, even though that's not exactly what they are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I really liked the first episode of the new season - Will and Lyra work well together, and that's important. The set is beautiful - does anyone know where it is?
> 
> They're having the daemons appear on screen a hell of a lot more, thankfully. The show can't work without them being seen and known as themselves, even though that's not exactly what they are.





scifisam said:


> I really liked the first episode of the new season - Will and Lyra work well together, and that's important. The set is beautiful - does anyone know where it is?


Mostly Cardiff, but some of it is in Brecon Beacons


----------



## scifisam (Nov 10, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Mostly Cardiff, but some of it is in Brecon Beacons



I guess the town scenes were a set then? It looked sort of like it was based on Pompeii.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I guess the town scenes were a set then? It looked sort of like it was based on Pompeii.


Some street scenes are in Chicago, and bits of it are in Oxford and London but I think most of it is sound stages in Cardiff and CGI
(Also the boat yard scenes are in Sharpness in Gloucestershire and Trollesund is partly filmed in Crickhowell and Blaenavon)


----------



## belboid (Nov 10, 2020)

Cittagazze is all a set, quite astounding innit?

Enjoy what you can folks, who knows when you'll get any more.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 10, 2020)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes, I did, and exclaimed "oh look, it's Lyanna Mormont!", at which point my 9yo said "no mum, that's the Worst Witch"
> 
> Lovely to have 'our' show back on again. I enjoyed it a lot.


I'm with C, that was Mildred Hubble


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 10, 2020)

It's nearly all sets but the place where Will crossed over to Cittagazze is definitely Plasturton Gardens in Cardiff. 

I shouted "Worst Witch" and I watched GOT, it's just the former has more cultural cache in this household.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 10, 2020)

ooh, will have to start watching. gsv lost interest in the last one, but I watched to the end. Currently reading 'The Secret Commonwealth' as it happens.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 14, 2020)

Harry Potter is back!


----------



## Cloo (Nov 14, 2020)

I .liked it, Cittagazze was very much as I pictured it!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 15, 2020)

hmm watched the first episode of s2 on catch up


is this now always on at 8pm on a sunday ?

season 3 should be interesting


----------



## T & P (Nov 15, 2020)

This episode was pretty boring I thought. Plot development is all very well, but still...

On a different matter, I feel like reporting the BBC to the trading standards office regarding their trailers of this series, certainly S1. Andrew Scott featured prominently in them, and his actual air time has been fucking minimal. No improvement so far in S2. We want more Scott


----------



## 8115 (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm enjoying this series a lot more than the last one. I found Lyra a bit unsympathetic but I'm getting used to her now.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah, I think I'm liking it more than the last one as well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2020)

Watching with my 9yo just now:

Her: <deep sigh> I just hope Mrs Coulter can turn her behaviour around.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2020)

Now, that was a top episode  My faith in S2 is truly restored.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 3, 2020)

What did we make of last week's? In particular wasn't sure about dust talking. Still liking it though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm generally finding the plot a bit unsatisfying and think I went through this with the books as well. It seems a bit annoying and pointless. Oh another detour on the ill-defined quest. Oh, another sub-quest. Oh both Lyra and Will are specially chosen or whatever. And ages still to go before any kind of denouement.


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> What did we make of last week's? In particular wasn't sure about dust talking. Still liking it though.


Previous one was superb, this week not as good but decent.

I think there’s less drama and action overall in this season (apart from the aforementioned episode 3), which I guess is why I enjoyed S1 more than this one so far.

I also remember much less about the book itself than The Golden Compass, and for some reason it is distracting and spoiling my enjoyment to a small degree as I keep wondering and asking the OH if she remembers this and that event being in the book.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 3, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> What did we make of last week's? In particular wasn't sure about dust talking. Still liking it though.


I feel its starting to get really good. I'm so excited for Mary Malone's story line.

I read the whole trilogy (again) less than a year ago. 
I'm frothing at the bit for the last one in the book of dust series.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 3, 2020)

T & P said:


> Previous one was superb, this week not as good but decent.
> 
> I think there’s less drama and action overall in this season (apart from the aforementioned episode 3), which I guess is why I enjoyed S1 more than this one so far.
> 
> I also remember much less about the book itself than The Golden Compass, and for some reason it is distracting and spoiling my enjoyment to a small degree as I keep wondering and asking the OH if she remembers this and that event being in the book.



Yeah resonates. Subtle knife was always my favourite book but they have mashed it so I'm a bit disoriented. I agree really loving Mary and still enjoying it. 

I'd like to listen to them on audio books at some point.


----------



## scifisam (Dec 3, 2020)

Mary is really well cast - it's going to be a difficult role to pull off but I reckon she can do it.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes, I can barely remember the books, but then I'm very bad at remembering books - still enjoying the series, though


----------



## killer b (Dec 6, 2020)

The Lighthouse Family scene was a beautiful little touch to tonight's episode. Perfect.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> I also remember much less about the book itself than The Golden Compass, and for some reason it is distracting and spoiling my enjoyment to a small degree as I keep wondering and asking the OH if she remembers this and that event being in the book.


Me and my lass were talking the other night, and we both agreed that there seems to be loads of stuff in the TV version that simply wasn't in the books, or it's been rejigged to an unrecognisable state. I'm not mad keen, have to say, and I think this Lee Scoresby is wank compared to the last one. Will still keep watching cos I can't not, but I'm not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Reno (Dec 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> The Lighthouse Family scene was a beautiful little touch to tonight's episode. Perfect.



Needs a trigger warning. I'm still traumatised by this.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 8, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Me and my lass were talking the other night, and we both agreed that there seems to be loads of stuff in the TV version that simply wasn't in the books, or it's been rejigged to an unrecognisable state. I'm not mad keen, have to say, and I think this Lee Scoresby is wank compared to the last one. Will still keep watching cos I can't not, but I'm not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.



Sort of agree. 



Spoiler: Cautionary spoiler



The fight scene with all of them this week wasn't in it was it?



Still enjoying it on the whole.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 8, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Sort of agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm very much enjoying it.  It's the only series I'm following on telly at the moment (apart from the Small Axe films).  I haven't read the books though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2020)

Not sure why people are getting hung up on the differences - of course it's going to be different to work on telly - loving it so far


----------



## scifisam (Dec 9, 2020)

killer b said:


> The Lighthouse Family scene was a beautiful little touch to tonight's episode. Perfect.



I've watched it twice and still don't know which scene you mean.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I've watched it twice and still don't know which scene you mean.


The scene where Carlo was putting the moves on Mrs Coulter, sticks on the smooth soul music. It was a perfect choice: the music choice of someone who has tried to construct an impression of sophistication, but missed.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, I really laughed at that. And then couldn't explain to my kid why I was laughing


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2020)

It was such a generous little Easter egg for the parents - it will only have meant anything at all for people of our generation.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 9, 2020)

scifisam said:


> I've watched it twice and still don't know which scene you mean.


Me either.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2020)

Random question, which concerns the books really... Does anyone know how the trilogy came to be known as His Dark Materials? Only asking because the pronoun ‘his’ would suggest it wasn’t Pullman who named it, unless he likes to refer to himself in the third person.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 9, 2020)

It’s a quote from Milton’s “Paradise Lost”.
Chosen by Pullman as it could be considered a reference to dark matter.


----------



## T & P (Dec 9, 2020)

Cheers. That’s my interesting fact of the day done


----------



## Cloo (Dec 14, 2020)

I was totally there this week for Mrs Coulter telling Boreal she was way better than him.


----------



## Reno (Dec 25, 2020)

Currently watching this as it strikes me as good Christmas viewing. I'm up to episode 5 season 1 and I'm just about hanging in there. I've never read the books, I only saw the film, which wasn't great but which I found perfectly watchable. Fantasy isn't my favourite genre, the prospect of a "thinking persons" YA fantasy series is intriguing but in the end this still has too convoluted a plot, with too many characters, objects and places, all with silly made-up names.

The whole thing about religion which made the books controversial, is what would have interested me the most, but that seems relegated to the background so far. There not being the budget to have every character have their daemon, makes the main concept not entirely convincing.

I've read season 2 is an improvement and despite this being a bit too BBC-Saturday-early-evening it's not bad. I'll keep watching for now and Ruth Wilson as always is great


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 26, 2020)

I am so happy that I saved this to watch at Xmas. Its perfect boxing day lazy viewing


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

season 3 it is christmas


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

i take the series as he has still not published the 3rd book of bloody dust


*shakes fist at phil


----------



## spitfire (Dec 18, 2022)

Has it started today?


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2022)

Is this BSL or ASL and did the film BSL for BBC and ASL for HBO


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Has it started today?


On now BBC1


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Has it started today?



would not be bring it up if i was not watching it 

waiting for the frothy response from the Christians at the end of the series


----------



## spitfire (Dec 18, 2022)

Cool. Cheers. Will watch later when the living room is mine.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2022)

Argh I'm nervous. How the hell are they going to put the Amber spyglass on telly?  also they've dropped the whole thing at once and I think that might be too much for a Rebelda to handle


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 18, 2022)

Yes Rebelda there's so much story to cram into this series, so much detail; how on earth are they going to do it? 

Also, daughter and I watched the first two series together, it was our thing and she was absolutely rapt. We watched it this evening but she was sketching on her tablet/texting her mate/casting half an eye at the screen and now I am sad


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Yes Rebelda there's so much story to cram into this series, so much detail; how on earth are they going to do it?
> 
> Also, daughter and I watched the first two series together, it was our thing and she was absolutely rapt. We watched it this evening but she was sketching on her tablet/texting her mate/casting half an eye at the screen and now I am sad


My O has left the room  :fistbump:


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2022)

neonwilderness have you read the third book yet?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

not sure myself if we are all going to be disappointed by the pay off


seeming as I'm not really a doctor who fan,

Can the BBC pull it off


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 18, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> neonwilderness have you read the third book yet?


Yes, but I still haven’t watched this


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 18, 2022)

read the bloody  book its aimed at kids


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2022)

neonwilderness said:


> Yes, but I still haven’t watched this


What any of it?


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 18, 2022)

Spoiler:  Regarding the end of the book



I sat in the seat in the Oxford Botanic Gardens mentioned at the end of the book. I hope they use that location in the final episode



I have the feeling I'm not going to be doing that much work tomorrow. I have episodes to watch. Hopefully, I can set some tests running and watch an episode while they are running, paperwork be damned.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 18, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> i take the series as he has still not published the 3rd book of bloody dust
> 
> 
> *shakes fist at phil


I'm worried Phil will croak before he writes/finishes it 😣


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Is this BSL or ASL and did the film BSL for BBC and ASL for HBO



It's BSL. I haven't actually watched it yet but I know it's BSL.

It's highly unlikely the actress also knows ASL, because it's the same as asking an actor to speak in both English and French, but with less opportunity to learn it - and also having to learn another language (English), so ASL would be a third language.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 18, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm worried Phil will croak before he writes/finishes it 😣


No no he's not allowed 😭


----------



## scifisam (Dec 18, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> My O has left the room  :fistbump:



Jay forgot we'd watched it together because her memory is weirdly seclective.

We are now supposed to watch the first two seasons together before I'm allowed to watch this one. I have proposed that this is very unfair on me, and I will not spoiler her. I mean, I'd be spoilering her for the first two seasons anyway!


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 18, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> What any of it?


No  

I might not start it over Christmas


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2022)

Seriously massive spoiler. MASSIVE. Don't come crying to me.



Spoiler: big fucking spoiler



I haven't got that far yet, but I don't want to watch Lara leave Pan 😭 😭 😭 I can't read that bit without snot crying and chest heaving sobs.


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 19, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Seriously massive spoiler. MASSIVE. Don't come crying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Another Big Fucking Spoiler-regarding the end of the Golden Compass



It's the ending that got to me; I felt kind of bereaved for several days


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Spoiler: Another Big Fucking Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ending that got to me; I felt kind of bereaved for several days





Spoiler: chat contd.



I can't bring myself to even think about watching that yet 💔


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Seriously massive spoiler. MASSIVE. Don't come crying to me.


I was going to ask you what episode you were talking about. But no need now, because I’ve just noticed there’s a glitch with Urban whereby if you quote a post with spoilers, the part of the post hidden by the spoiler post is visible to the person quoting it.

As it happens you haven’t spoiled anything for me so no sweat- not that it would have been your fault anyway.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2022)

Rebelda massive fistbump there. Also I cried nonstop reading the last four chapters of TAS, so have already warned C that there will be mum tears throughout this series. Maybe that's why she isn't bothered about watching it with me


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> I was going to ask you what episode you were talking about. But no need now, because I’ve just noticed there’s a glitch with Urban whereby if you quote a post with spoilers, the part of the post hidden by the spoiler post is visible to the person quoting it.
> 
> As it happens you haven’t spoiled anything for me so no sweat- not that it would have been your fault anyway.



ah it a book wanker spoiler sort of thing so if you are fresh to it now split milk


----------



## T & P (Dec 19, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ah it a book wanker spoiler sort of thing so if you are fresh to it now split milk


Never been that bothered about such stuff anyway. As it happens, I’ve just created a thread reporting the bug in the Feedback forum, because I know some people do get genuinely upset if something is spoiled to them even if accidentally 

Going back to the subject matter, perhaps I am not remembering the books well, but Asriel comes across as completely unlikeable. Was he so in the books?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 19, 2022)

single focus driving character who truly believes the means are justified by the end result

plus you saw how he opened up the first window in the Aurora


he has always been a bit of a dick but with a noble cause


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Never been that bothered about such stuff anyway. As it happens, I’ve just created a thread reporting the bug in the Feedback forum, because I know some people do get genuinely upset if something is spoiled to them even if accidentally
> 
> Going back to the subject matter, perhaps I am not remembering the books well, but Asriel comes across as completely unlikeable. Was he so in the books?


Oh very much. He's part of the grey area isn't he, on the good side but a bad person. Sort of. None of it is as clear cut as that


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 20, 2022)

Finished. 



Spoiler: Book wankers only til you've seen it all 



The dog got so concerned she came to check on me and I wept into her fur  twice 



I won't discuss until folk are done


----------



## spitfire (Dec 20, 2022)

See that's a proper spoiler, spoilers should have a bit of info so we know when to look or not. Ep. number or like what Rebelda has done.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2022)

which one


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 20, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> which one


Mine was a bit light on details of the spoiler; I have amended it Spoiler tag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2022)

Have all the episodes gone up all at once? I fucking hope not!


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Have all the episodes gone up all at once? I fucking hope not!


Yes All out on i player. We were behind the usa viewers on hbo but we've overtaken them now!

Watched first 3 last night. Starting ep 4 shortly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yes All out on i player. We were behind the usa viewers on hbo but we've overtaken them now!
> 
> Watched first 3 last night. Starting ep 4 shortly.


Fucksake, barbarians these folk!


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Fucksake, barbarians these folk!


You can just watch them weekly on bbc1 if you prefer. I think ep2 is on christmas eve so sat not sun that week.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2022)

There was loads of stuff in the 'previously on His Dark Materials' bit at the beginning of the first episode I have no memory of at all from the last series - did I stop paying attention or did they add some episodes later on or something?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> There was loads of stuff in the 'previously on His Dark Materials' bit at the beginning of the first episode I have no memory of at all from the last series - did I stop paying attention or did they add some episodes later on or something?


It's been 2 years and i was a bit rusty but i remembered her mum had kidnapped her and the knife, etc so i've been ok following it so far.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2022)

I'm reading the books to my youngest atm (it's going to be a race to see whether we finish reading it before we get to the end of the series) so I've no problem following... Just didn't recognise lots of stuff from the flashbacks is all. It has been a couple of years though, true. Lyra is noticeably older.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 20, 2022)

moochedit said:


> Yes All out on i player. We were behind the usa viewers on hbo but we've overtaken them now!
> 
> Watched first 3 last night. Starting ep 4 shortly.



will resist temptation

weekly is a better format


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2022)

killer b said:


> There was loads of stuff in the 'previously on His Dark Materials' bit at the beginning of the first episode I have no memory of at all from the last series - did I stop paying attention or did they add some episodes later on or something?


It included both previous seasons- perhaps you didn’t watch both of them in full? 

On that subject, and with apologies for this one-off derail, I have a shit memory and have long complained about season recaps in TV series being indescribably shit for the most part- they might as well not bother. But we just started S3 of Pennyworth, and it was the best recap ever. Not only it was a good couple of minutes (as opposed to the usual measly 30 sec max half arsed effort), covering all the important facts of the first two seasons, but they also added a narrator linking the scenes shown and making the whole thing comprehensible to even those who hadn’t watched it. Just what season recaps should be.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> will resist temptation
> 
> weekly is a better format


Just done 3 more tonight. 2 left.

i don't mind weekly release shows but as they gave me a binge option i may as well watch them all.


----------



## T & P (Dec 20, 2022)

Irrelevant comment, but the kid who plays Will Parry has an uncanny resemblance to Pete Sampras, at least what you would imagine him to have looked like as a teenager


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 24, 2022)

second episode on tonight in 4 minutes


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 2, 2023)

We finished it. My partner has never watched it and loved it. She cried, I cried, the dog snored. Personally found episode 7 the hardest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m doing this the proper way so have only watched three episodes and it’s really good isn’t it? Jack Thorne is a National Treasure, but credit is due to everyone involved, cast and crew. The sets look amazing and though none of the cast look like how I imagined them, they’re all perfect


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m doing this the proper way so have only watched three episodes and it’s really good isn’t it? Jack Thorne is a National Treasure, but credit is due to everyone involved, cast and crew. The sets look amazing and though none of the cast look like how I imagined them, they’re all perfect


i see they're forcing people to wait for the second episode of happy valley. i don't see why they didn't do the same with hdm, it's a flagship drama with the amount of money that must have been spent on it


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 3, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> i see they're forcing people to wait for the second episode of happy valley. i don't see why they didn't do the same with hdm, it's a flagship drama with the amount of money that must have been spent on it


I think because HBO already released HDM whereas HV is only on BBC


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 3, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> I think because HBO already released HDM whereas HV is only on BBC


ah, i thought it was a bbc production


----------



## Rebelda (Jan 3, 2023)

I think I preferred seasons 1 and 2 that came out weekly. Would have been lovely over Christmas, but I lack the control to self impose when all the episodes are dropped at once.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2023)

Finished watching this the other night - mostly very happy with it, but felt the end a bit rushed in the end - there's mostly been an admirable lack of explainy bits, but the final episode in particular was full of them, as well as bits which seemed a bit underdeveloped and could have been cut altogether but presumably just had to be there to keep fans of the books happy


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 3, 2023)

This quote from near the end of the final book wasn’t mentioned in the series I think. Perhaps because it might upset the Americans?


https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/302622-we-have-to-build-the-republic-of-heaven-where-we


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 3, 2023)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m doing this the proper way so have only watched three episodes and it’s really good isn’t it? Jack Thorne is a National Treasure, but credit is due to everyone involved, cast and crew. The sets look amazing and though none of the cast look like how I imagined them, they’re all perfect


Yes, I'm impressed with this series so far too, perhaps more so than the first two series. It's such a pleasure to see books well adapted for screen - so many get it wrong or are just meh.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Perhaps because it might upset the Americans?


Seems unlikely this was an issue, considering what actually was in the series


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 3, 2023)

If you're in south Wales between now and April there's an exhibition of props, artwork, costume etc from the show at the Glynn Vivian museum in Swansea. We went over the festive perineum and saw the alethiometer, Mrs Coulter's outfits, several important pieces of park furniture, was well worth the time. And it's free.






						His Dark Materials – World Building in Wales
					






					www.glynnvivian.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Jan 3, 2023)

BristolEcho said:


> We finished it. My partner has never watched it and loved it. She cried, I cried, the dog snored. Personally found episode 7 the hardest.


Ep 7 was arguably the best of them across all three seasons- but yes, plenty of emotional stuff


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 3, 2023)

I can't really handle animals dying even CGI ones. Was thinking that was very wise of Pullman as we attach lots of emotions to Animals (which we probably shouldn't) and so we would always feel attached to Deamons in that form.


----------



## moochedit (Jan 6, 2023)

Pickman's model said:


> ah, i thought it was a bbc production


Co-production hbo/bbc. Hbo started showing it first this season. Bbc was first last 2 seasons but i think world cup delayed it here this time.


----------



## spitfire (Wednesday at 1:55 PM)

Well that was emotional. Very good, can see how the HBO money was used, puts Dr Who's production values to shame.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Wednesday at 2:51 PM)

spitfire said:


> Well that was emotional. Very good, can see how the HBO money was used, puts Dr Who's production values to shame.


Pah! Production values be damned.


----------



## Ax^ (Yesterday at 6:08 PM)

watching the land of the dead episode as they leave pan behind

their something i my eye ok


----------



## SpookyFrank (Yesterday at 6:25 PM)

The final series smashed it I reckon. The narrative in the third book gets pretty messy but the TV show cleared it up a lot and gave a much better sense of where everyone actually was and when. They also managed to film a bunch of stuff I always thought would be unfilmable, like the rollerblading horse-elephant thingies. Several supporting characters who didn't amount to much on the page were fleshed out well and were very well-acted, particularly the angels.


----------



## Ax^ (Yesterday at 6:29 PM)

must admit i was not expecting they to get the skating elephants into a workable vision but fair play to them

loving the series but someone give philip a kick in the arse to give us the book 3 of dust it finishes with a recap of pans feelings about being left behind


----------



## SpookyFrank (Yesterday at 6:48 PM)

Ax^ said:


> must admit i was not expecting they to get the skating elephants into a workable vision but fair play to them
> 
> loving the series but someone give philip a kick in the arse to give us the book 3 of dust it finishes with a recap of pans feelings about being left behind



_La Belle Sauvage _was great. Second one, didn't enjoy it much. It was somehow heavy-handed and vague at the same time.


----------



## Rebelda (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)

I thought we didn't get enough of Mary and the Mulefa, and they weren't quite right but I can accept staying exactly true to the book would have been visually tricky.


----------



## Rebelda (Yesterday at 6:50 PM)

SpookyFrank said:


> _La Belle Sauvage _was great. Second one, didn't enjoy it much. It was somehow heavy-handed and vague at the same time.


There's a bit too much going on in the secret commonwealth isn't there? Hard to follow.


----------



## Ax^ (Yesterday at 6:54 PM)

it was not a self encapsulating story like Sauvage 

which is why i want to see its conclusion before he snuff it


----------



## Storm Fox (Yesterday at 6:58 PM)

Rebelda said:


> I thought we didn't get enough of Mary and the Mulefa, and they weren't quite right but I can accept staying exactly true to the book would have been visually tricky.


Mary was always my favourite minor character and I thought Simone Kirby played her really well. I agree it would have been great to have more film time there.


----------



## Rebelda (Yesterday at 7:02 PM)

Ax^ said:


> it was not a self encapsulating story like Sauvage
> 
> which is why i want to see its conclusion before he snuff it


Don't, he's not allowed to die


----------



## Rebelda (Yesterday at 7:04 PM)

Storm Fox said:


> Mary was always my favourite minor character and I thought Simone Kirby played her really well. I agree it would have been great to have more film time there.


She was really well cast want she? And I liked the minor twist on her story.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Yesterday at 7:14 PM)

Rebelda said:


> I thought we didn't get enough of Mary and the Mulefa, and they weren't quite right but I can accept staying exactly true to the book would have been visually tricky.



Yeah, there were some episodes where all she got given to do was walk across a field for ten seconds to remind viewers that she existed. Then she learns the Mulefa's language in about four minutes of screen time. Seemed like an editing problem as much as anything else; her story doesn't interact with anyone else's until right at the end so they could have spread her scenes about a bit more.


----------



## Ax^ (Yesterday at 7:16 PM)

ok enough spoliers 


aye i know the story but


----------



## SpookyFrank (Yesterday at 7:20 PM)

Ah it's been out for ages, don't want spoilers don't read the thread


----------



## Ax^ (Yesterday at 7:21 PM)

i read all the books but did not want production spoliers 

plus bloody bbc moving it around ruined by series linkage


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 8:52 PM)

Some of us are still watching it. Wait til it’s over please!


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 8:53 PM)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ah it's been out for ages, don't want spoilers don't read the thread


Fuck off, it’s still being broadcast. Not all of us are bingewankers who can’t control themselves


----------



## Elpenor (Yesterday at 8:55 PM)

I feel a new meme coming on…


----------

